# WT KTF 30- advice please



## Olddaddy (Nov 5, 2022)

I am thinking about buying one of these mills. I know nothing about them. They appear to be very basic and very simple to operate which is appealing to me as I am a rank amateur. I do have a craftsman 12 x 24 lathe and have taught myself to more or less run it. I expect to do the same with the mill. As you’ve likely guessed, I am not a machinist. So, I am wondering what you guys can tell me about these machines? This is an older one, but the owner has taken good care of it and rebuilt as needed.  Comes with quite a bit of tooling.


----------



## matthewsx (Nov 5, 2022)

Olddaddy said:


> I am thinking about buying one of these mills. I know nothing about them. They appear to be very basic and very simple to operate which is appealing to me as I am a rank amateur. I do have a craftsman 12 x 24 lathe and have taught myself to more or less run it. I expect to do the same with the mill. As you’ve likely guessed, I am not a machinist. So, I am wondering what you guys can tell me about these machines? This is an older one, but the owner has taken good care of it and rebuilt as needed.  Comes with quite a bit of tooling.


I have one badged as Harbor Freight. Good value if the price is right, tooling is a plus. I payed $850 for mine with no tooling. 

Of course if you can fit, or afford a full size Bridgeport or clone they are more capable but plenty of people do good work with them. 

Search RF30 or Rong Fu 31 for plenty more info.

John


----------



## C-Bag (Nov 5, 2022)

Without better pics with one of the manufacturers tag it can only be generalized.

It’s a smaller import. Like equivalent to a RF20. to me it doesn’t look well cared for as there are no signs of oil on the Y axis ways. So good bet there’s no oil on the X axis ways. That is basic if it’s well cared for. Lots of rust on the column, another bad sign. That is more about neglect than abuse. You don’t mention the price. You also don’t mention what you want to accomplish with a mill.


----------



## markba633csi (Nov 6, 2022)

I've seen better- and that vise that's on it is no great shakes, just a cheap drill press vise
Looks pretty rusty to be "well cared for"
-M


----------



## pontiac428 (Nov 6, 2022)

That's going to need a teardown, but if you have the time and the price is right those mills are good little workers.  They can be tuned up and adjusted to produce good results.  If you have no mill, then it would be a capable addition for sure.


----------

